# My stash - Only 7 months old!



## Lyssah (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is my modest MAC collection, I have been collecting since Feb of this year. It drives my Fiance crazy, but he is very supportive of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2008)

Gorgeous collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing. Enjoy collecting


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

that is awesome for 7 months!! Well done.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also forgot to add my Viva Glam V lipstick and Stobe Blossom & Stobe Beam lip treatments (they were in my handbag!)


----------



## nunu (Sep 21, 2008)

that's an awesome collection! love the traincase.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Love your collection... all of the eyeshadows.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 21, 2008)

wow. very impressed, and only since Feb?! AWESOME! (I love seeing all the little pots, and I'm prob in the minority but I hate my palettes!)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 21, 2008)

Phenomenal collection!!  That is amazing for only seven months!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nikki (Sep 21, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you Everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

 *gigglegirl: (I love seeing all the little pots, and I'm prob in the minority but I hate my palettes!)* 
 
I don't really like pallets either - I only get them if the eyeshadows I want aren't available in a pot! (sorta annoying how it costs me an extra $10 dollars to get it in a pot though). 

I finalised my spreadsheet last night! I have spend a total of: $7,109 (AUD).. so about 1K per month on M.A.C - I truely am addicted! *



*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 21, 2008)

wow!! ive been collecting for 7 years and i think you caught up with me in eyeshadows in just 7 months!! @[email protected]!!!

Great stash!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

You have an amazing collection!  I enjoyed looking at your pics. ;-)


----------



## orkira (Dec 5, 2008)

I love your eye shadows.  You have so many and for only 7 months.  Wow!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome collection! I love the pics


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 5, 2008)

amazing collection, i love ur stuff


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 5, 2008)

I think we started around the same time (Fafi was my starting collection)... and your collection is so much larger than mine!
So many e/s!!!


----------



## juxt123 (Dec 5, 2008)

love it so rain-bowy lol


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!
I'm glad to see I'm not the only person who doesn't like to depot!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow..only 7 months!! Thats amazing! And $1000 dollars a month? I FRIGGIN WISH I COULD SPEND THAT!! Wow..looking at all your stuff makes me want to do some major hauling!! Lol...


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

lol i just said "oh damn" in my head. u might wanna slow down girl! j/k, beaauuutiful collectione!


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am very proud of my addiction!! I should post updated photos - I've collected a whole heap more since September !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm such an eyeshadow addict!!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

You have more eyeshadows than I do and I've been collecting for 1,5 years


----------



## kasiaj85 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm new on Specktra and just the first post I've read made me feel that I'm in the right place, actually. 





 Great Collection, so many e/s I bet it's half of what they have in the stores,at least here in Poland...


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kasiaj85* 

 
_I'm new on Specktra and just the first post I've read made me feel that I'm in the right place, actually. 





 Great Collection, so many e/s I bet it's half of what they have in the stores,at least here in Poland... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome fellow addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol - just about - I think I don't own a few Frosts, or lusters but I almost own all perm eyeshadows


----------



## shelavou (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow amazing and only 7 months worth!

My makeup drives my boyfriend crazy haha


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

I LOVE eyeshadows in pot form, too!!! Lovely collection... $_$


----------

